# Language school COE



## Mnttengu

Hello all,

This is my first post here. I know that many other people have had similar questions about my topic but not specifically.

I am 29 years old from Malta, no bachelor's degree, Higher national diploma in Mechanical Engineering, 8 years working experience as a technician in manufacturing companies including pharmaceutical.

I have applied to go to Fukuoka Foreign langage School for 2 years through Go Go Nihon. They have asked for all my info including past education and photographs, Bank account statement which is a bit more than that required for 2 years (2,000,000¥) to which I all was eligible. Info sent. I also was asked to fill in purpose of study form. I had to choose either I go back home after my 2 years of studies or go to another school (university). I couldn't choose to work since I don't possess a degree. So I chose to study at a University afterwards (which I intend to do). I also was accepted by one of the highest level teachers of Kendo in Japan to continue improve my skills after 11 years of practicing in my home country.

So my question is: What chance do I have to get my COE approved since I told them that I have in mind to start University at the age of 31? I know that all applications are case by case but if any one has had a similar experience in the past I would really love to have an answer. 

Thank you.


----------

